# Bowtech Assassin Troubles



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi, I recently purchased an Assassin and loved it in the shop but when I got home and started looking at it closer, something was wrong. I believe the nocking point is high and the rest is cocked off to the left but I can still shoot accurately. I am fairly new to compounds and am only 15 years old so hopefully somone can help. Here are some picks...
View attachment 1093181
View attachment 1093182
View attachment 1093183
View attachment 1093185
View attachment 1093187
.


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok, in the first pick, I threw on the longest stabilizer my dad has and you can see how the arrow is off to the left. I rotated the stabilizer to make sure it wasn't crooked and it wasn't. In the second pic I tried to get in line with string, arrow, and sights and you can see the sights are way left and I understand they should only be slightly left. In the third pick I showed how much the arrow leans down and actually I noticed that the rest is on slightly crooked and it points downwards which may be what I am seeing. You can see in the last pick how the rest isn't level with that cutout. And I was wondering if anybody else who has an assassin noticed that one of there rest mounting holes (plunger hole??) is slightly larger or positioned slightly higher than the other? Thank you in advance for the help and the closest Bowtech dealer is a few hours away so hopefully it is something I can fix myself. Also I walkback tuned it and I am shooting good from 0-40 yards which throws me off with as much as the arrow is off to the left. I just don't understand what is going on. This is how the bow came from the proshop when he tuned it for me and he papertuned it but when I walkback tuned I moved the rest but I don't remember how much or to which direction. I don't think it was much.


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

yes your rest is way off to the left. fix it by lining up the rest in the center of the stabilizer as a starting point, then adjust your sight accordingly be bringing it in towards the bow. as far as nock height, the arrow should be slightly high, but not quite as high as yours


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok thank you, I will try that when the weather gets better and I can paper tune and check for centershot. Can Cam-timing have anything to do with sideways arrow flight or no? because I'm not 100% sure if they are timed correctly. I realize there are two dots on the cams and you center the cable between them but everytime I check it seems like I get a different reading. Needless to say, I am not happy with my dealer and will probably not buy from him again. I think you would check all that stuff before you sent a bow out the door but I guess not.


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

ttt


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

check your timing by pulling back slowly and having someone look at the cams to see if they are rolling over at the same time. Souldnt create that much of a difference on center shot anyway


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

First off...
it's nearly IMPOSSIBLE for us on this end of a keyboard to help. 
You need to have someone who knows how to initially tune a bow set it up and EXPLAIN what he's doing.
Do you have an archery club nearby? You should find people there who know what they're doing.

That bow is easy to tune because of it's binary cams. You don't need to worry about cam timing or tiller.

If you are alone with no experienced help...do it yourself. It's actually quite easy.

Get yourself the book "Technical Bowhunting" by Joe Bell. Amazon has them for 20 bucks. If you plan on hunting this is a MUST READ anyway!

Chapter 3 (The ten step bow tuneup) is dedicated to tuning and should be enough for you to get very close.

BTW..you say you're 15? What the ... are you drawing 70 pounds for? Are you trying to blow yourself out?


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi thanks guys for the help and I found some videos and articles online and I got her shooting good now. I got the 20 ad 30 pin on but I was getting sore so I will get my 40 and 50 in the next couple of days. And three toe, I don't remember saying I pull 70 pounds, but yes I have a 70 pound max bow but it is turned down the 59 right now and I actually was pulling my dad's 65 pound bow last year and I am about ready to turn it up again. I can pull 59 with ease and I have done the test where you sit down and hold your feet off the floor and draw the bow and I can do it with ease. I wouldn't think about shooting a bow that is too heavy for me, trust me. I have seen people ruin themselves and I don't plan on being there. I am turning 16 in less than a month. Thanks for worrying though lol


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

threetoe said:


> First off...
> it's nearly IMPOSSIBLE for us on this end of a keyboard to help.
> You need to have someone who knows how to initially tune a bow set it up and EXPLAIN what he's doing.
> Do you have an archery club nearby? You should find people there who know what they're doing.
> ...


im 16 and pulling 70 pounds without a problem. Dont see it any different than lifting weights everyday


----------

